# Jaraden La Petit Mon Ami



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am interested in the Jaraden La Petit Mon Ami carrier. I really like it and was wondering if anyone else has it and if they have an opinion on it.
Since Gucci is still growing, I want to know what the MAX weight you guys would consider for the bag. I assume she'll be about 6.5, but I want to know there is some leeway. 
I don't want to have her crammed in there either. The bag I have now is so roomy and it seems like all these other bags are so cramped. 
Opinions anyone??


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Pat (The A Team) has that bag, you might want to send her a PM.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, I have that bag. It's really nice too! Ava is 3 1/2 lbs and fits in it comfortably. It's pretty narrow though, so she can't turn around in it. 

It's well made and nice looking and has plenty of storage pockets so you don't need to also carry a purse. I tried looking for a picture of her in it, but can't find it at the moment....I'll take a new one so you can see how she fits in it....:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have that bag for Gustave and while we loved it I stopped using it for two reasons-

1. I'm not very fond of handbags in general.

2. Gustave is a curious little fool who wanted to rest his head on the side of the bag and also stretch his neck to see EVERYTHING. This meant he was choking all the time coz the edges of the bag have no padding. I successfully wrapped a blanket around the edge for this issue but eventually just gave up on the whole handbag thing. 

Yes, it is pretty narrow, but enough for Gustave. He's 6.5lbs. Thinking about it now, we might want to sell it. It's only been used 5-6 times. It's a white one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is 3 1/2 lbs - she fits perfectly in the bag









Tinker is 5 lbs and fits nicely in there









Abbey is 7 lbs - she's pushing it, but she loves it! (she loves any bag though:blush









Archie at 10 lbs - is a bit too big!!!!









ahem.....Abbey is really loving this carrier.....a little too much!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got the black one for Christmas and the bag itself is very sturdy. The tradeoff is that it feels a little heavier (I think it's 3 pounds by itself). If you take the weight of your dog + 3 pounds, that's how much weight you'll have on your shoulder! Obi is about 5.8 pounds, 10x10inches (height and length from neck to rump) and he fits comfortably in the bag. It's narrow so I don't think any dog can make a full turn. If I want to close up the top, I usually take out the thick pad on the bottom so he has more room. But, he loves looking with his head popped out so I keep the pad in and he can comfortably sit up without choking his neck on the side. If the pad is out, it's a bit harder for him to pop his head out all the way. 

The bag is very well made, just heavier than I had anticipated. I still really like it and it works well for us. Maybe try carrying around 10 pounds on your shoulder and use that as a gauge since you think Gucci will be around 6.5 pounds?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The black is prettier than the white one, I think. Wish I'd seen pics before I bought mine. 

I do wanna clarify Gustave chokes on the edge from stretching his neck forward. So he wants to stretch his neck out forward while resting it on the side instead of sitting there with his neck out like a good doggie. But it's not the bag's fault, it's definitely my dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

See, Ava looks like she fits in there perfectly. But she's HALF the size Gucci is expected to be. Abbey is more the size she will be and she looks cramped. BUT you said she loves it, so maybe they like the small space. 
Gustave is 6.5 lbs...did he like being in there?? Did you feel like he was stuffed in there???
It is so hard to find a bag I like..of course the ONE I find I have to question size


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oops, I mean 5.5lbs. Sorry for the typo. 

But yes, I find snug bags easier. Too much space = crazy doggy in the bag kicking around. When he was smaller I would stuff it with blankets to make it snug. And Gustave has indeed been able to turn around in this bag. I don't know how he did it, the top was even zippered up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> The black is prettier than the white one, I think. Wish I'd seen pics before I bought mine.
> 
> I do wanna clarify Gustave chokes on the edge from stretching his neck forward. So he wants to stretch his neck out forward while resting it on the side instead of sitting there with his neck out like a good doggie. But it's not the bag's fault, it's definitely my dog.
> 
> ...





eiksaa said:


> Oops, I mean 5.5lbs. Sorry for the typo.
> 
> But yes, I find snug bags easier. Too much space = crazy doggy in the bag kicking around. When he was smaller I would stuff it with blankets to make it snug. And Gustave has indeed been able to turn around in this bag. I don't know how he did it, the top was even zippered up.
> 
> ...


LOL! Gustave must be a houdini! :HistericalSmiley: I like the white color a lot-- I was just worried that it'd get dirty-- black is definitely more forgiving. 

Anna, are there any stores nearby you that carries the bag? Have you looked into the large Alexa bag by Kwigy-Bo? Kwigy-Bo Dog Carrier Brown Alexa - Designer Pet Carriers Alexa Dog Bag. I was considering this bag too when I was researching. I think Sue, Snowbody, uses this one.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

[/QUOTE] Anna, are there any stores nearby you that carries the bag? Have you looked into the large Alexa bag by Kwigy-Bo? Kwigy-Bo Dog Carrier Brown Alexa - Designer Pet Carriers Alexa Dog Bag. I was considering this bag too when I was researching. I think Sue, Snowbody, uses this one.[/QUOTE]

I was looking at the Kwigy-bo, but they don't have it available ANYWHERE I can find. Apparently production has stopped until they find someone to take over the business. I am trying to find the black one which is my issue.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

the *Alexa* in black is in stock here:
http://www.tailsinthecity.com/Alexa_Bag_p/850000139.htm

this is the *Alex *in black with white straps.
Kwigy-Bo Alex Carrier - Black & White - Shop By Designer - Kwigy-Bo - Carriers Posh Puppy Boutique

this place may carry it soon (it says 2013); maybe you can call and see when they will get it? 
LOVE KWIGY BO Dog Purse! Alexa Black Chanel-like pet carrier bag!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, the tailsinthecity are showing unavailable. 
The one with the white straps is $180 for some reason. That's more than the Jaradan bag.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Archie at 10 lbs - is a bit too big!!!!
> View attachment 106181
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: Archie reminds me of Gus.... When I got Grace's bag he insisted on trying to fit... He is twice Archie's size....and totally flattened the bag!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

What a great thread! I've been going back and forth between the Jaraden Petite Mon Ami in black and the Kwigy Bo Luxe Alex carrier for a while now. But I think, key work think lol, I finally made up my mind and am going with the Jaraden. The extra storage compartment for my ipad, the optional cross shoulder sling, and the cooling pad got me. Especially in AZ, that cooling pad can't hurt. Plus the discrete poopy bag slot is pretty nifty!

Pat, thanks so much for all the pictures! Its was so helpful in gauging sizes, not to mention your babies are SOOOO adorable! I was wondering, do you have a pic of you or someone carrying the Jaraden? I'm trying to gauge the size on me haha! I'll be the first to admit I'm that girl that carries big purses...I always feel ridiculous with smaller bags :/


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> I am interested in the Jaraden La Petit Mon Ami carrier. I really like it and was wondering if anyone else has it and if they have an opinion on it.
> Since Gucci is still growing, I want to know what the MAX weight you guys would consider for the bag. I assume she'll be about 6.5, but I want to know there is some leeway.
> I don't want to have her crammed in there either. The bag I have now is so roomy and it seems like all these other bags are so cramped.
> Opinions anyone??


I cannot say anything against the carrier since I don't own one. But what makes me mad is stores labeling things in french jargon just as a marketing tool because they think it's going to sell better. If you want to label something in French, learn the language and do it correctly. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> I cannot say anything against the carrier since I don't own one. But what makes me mad is stores labeling things in french jargon just as a marketing tool because they think it's going to sell better. If you want to label something in French, learn the language and do it correctly. :smilie_tischkante:


Hahaha! Yes- marketing is key to everything that sells. By the way, the bag is actually spelled "Le Petit Mon Ami." I think it was just a typo in the subject line. Doesn't make it less of a marketing ploy since the company is from the US, but they make great bags so I can't complain!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

These are all lovely carriers 

I personally love the Jaraden SoHo bag.... ugh, what I wouldn't do for that bag! LOL

But... the problem with most of these nice carriers is that I live in sweat pants or, like right now - fleece pajama pants (nerve pain) so carrying something that looks so glamorous just looks really strange LOL

But I wish you luck in your choice.... Make sure to read well if you buy it online, many sites will not accept returns on pet carriers.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

This bag looks so beautiful and rich! I wish I could carry a bag like that but I'm 5" tall (I should say short not tall) and it doesn't look right plus the weight... I found the "Pet Flys Puppy Sling Pouch" perfect for me and Dominic. I have the green one and it looks so good. He likes that he stays cozy and close to me and if we are on a busy place I can have my arms around him over the sling. Plus the cross body style leaves both of my hands free.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sadly, I think I am gonna wait a little while longer to see exactly how big Gucci gets. I'd hate to spend $200 on a bag to have her too big to fit into in 6 months. 
I DO, however, need to try to find something that is going to work for the flight I have to take. These size restrictions are ridiculous. I'm paying more for HER than I am for my own ticket, yet I have to stuff her under a seat that is 8" high. GRRRR!!!
I found some on Ebay, but I'm scared that they will be crappy. I guess I want CUTE and functional for this trip and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Anna,

If traveling will be something you and Gucci will do (even once a year)... I'd really recommend getting a carrier just for air travel.

A purse type bag is lovely for outings, but for airline travel, depending on the length of the flight, a bag specifically for traveling would be better for Gucci... IMO.

Many bags have "stays" that you can pull out that makes the bag flexible. So the 8" high requirement isn't so hard then. 

I love this site: Dog Jaunt : In-cabin carriers : Traveling with a small dog

Dog Jaunt Guest Post: 5 Tips for choosing the right pet carrier

This lady travels with her Cavalier and posts reviews on carriers.... I think this is her new blog. She had an older one... but this one is updated. She even has links to where you can get things like Carrier Bungies to attach the carrier to your wheelie suitcase 

As far as I know she recommends something like the Sturdi Bag for air travel... it is felxible so can be "squished" to slide under the seat, but still provides enough space for the dog, especially since airplanes are usually cold so being able to put a soft blanket in with Gucci will be helpful.

But there's even this bag for travel that will give Gucci extra space for when in the airport - if you are waiting or sitting eating - http://www.dogjaunt.com/2011/10/new-in-cabin-pet-carrier-smart-space-by-brinkmann-pet/

My sister travels a ton with her dog...and she, too, has a separate airline bag. I gave her my old PetEgo contour bag... it is nice and cushy and when laid on it's back can be squished to fit.

But like I said... if even traveling once a year with Gucci is in the picture... buy a good travel bag. Save the purse type for when she's grown and you know for sure.

But even a Sturdi bag will comfortably fit a dog up to 15 pounds...so I don't think you'd have to worry


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Anna,
> 
> If traveling will be something you and Gucci will do (even once a year)... I'd really recommend getting a carrier just for air travel.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I was thinking. I found some that are the right size, but of course, I want it to be pink and girly 
I will have to take a look at the blog because I really am more concerned with her being comfortable. I don't know how much I will be flying in the NEAR future, but I'm sure with her being just a puppy, I have MANY years of flying ahead of me. 
Thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking. I found some that are the right size, but of course, *I want it to be pink and girly*
> I will have to take a look at the blog because I really am more concerned with her being comfortable. I don't know how much I will be flying in the NEAR future, but I'm sure with her being just a puppy, I have MANY years of flying ahead of me.
> Thanks for all the advice!!!



One last piece of advice about a travel bag..... You do not want pink and girly LOL You don't want a bag that screams LOOK AT ME!

They will know you have a dog, but to be honest the less attention you draw to you and Gucci in the airport and airplane the better.

Black or another dark colored bag is often best


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> One last piece of advice about a travel bag..... You do not want pink and girly LOL You don't want a bag that screams LOOK AT ME!
> 
> They will know you have a dog, but to be honest the less attention you draw to you and Gucci in the airport and airplane the better.
> 
> Black or another dark colored bag is often best


Awwwww....you just ruined all my fun :blush: Hehe
That IS true though, I probably should stick with a plain color so I don't draw attention to her.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I so want one of these:
Pet Flys Dog Carrier Snuggle Bug

the price of the bags though.... whew....

It's on my wishlist but I'm cheap, I don't normally spend $30 on a purse for myself.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I have that bag for Gustave and while we loved it I stopped using it for two reasons-
> 
> 1. I'm not very fond of handbags in general.
> 
> ...


 
If you are interested in selling your bag at any point, let me know because I may be interested!!!


----------

